# TR Oliver + TR Finnigan Dangle pics!



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

For those of you who have not met him yet... heres my big boy Oliver <3 Who is still not yet full grown, he weighs 640g at 8/9 months old.









And his brother Finnigan


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

They are a handful! lol. Such big boys. I'll have to take one of Theodore.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah would be great to get dangle pics of all the brothers  Oliver is so thick now, and you can't really see it that well on the picture but he has biceps! Hes well overtaken Finnigan


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Aw em there so cool boys .. i so prefer male rats cause there just so much bigger and chunky hehe


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Stacey.... I think its about time you posted some up to date pics of Twist and Zap


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

And stumpy!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Oliver's huge! Geez, I have boys and they're all pretty small.

I love his tummy pattern.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ill get right on it tommorrow .. i just been a little busy is all  ill take them once i take pics of the cage all decorated.. i have shorty aswell now but there seperated .. it seems twist doesnt like shorty and the feelings mutual after twist bites him :/ shorty puts up with zap laying with him tho.. so the cage will be seperated for a bit whilst im still seeing if they will ever get along .


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Hehe yeah its ok.. yeah twist just is aggresive towards him and so shorty hisses at him and runs up onto my shoulder... i think thats his fav place in the world tbh.. altho he has started exploring more when hes out now if hes on his own which is good hes acting more rat like.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a dangle pic of Jet from 2 months ago. I want to get a recent one of him and Ludo.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Theodore









I love how were dangling all the brothers ;D


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Ludo hates to dangle.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

I was just looking at baby pics - they were so cute!

Finnigan:










Theodore:










Oliver:










Jet:










Ludo:


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahaha look how small they were! They sure grew up to be beautiful man rats.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, they look so big compared to my girls! lol their baby pictures are sooo cute <3


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Awwweee they were cute babies but I think they just get better with age  That baby picture of Theodore is just the cutest lol!


Hahaha he had to grow into his ears. I love the baby one of Ludo and his kissy spot.


----------

